# "Timepiece" Litter's 1st B~Day



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, can you believe how the time is flying by? It feels like these guys were born only a couple of months ago.
I don't have any updated pictures of Movado or Vacheron, but here is a couple of Giovanni that were taken about 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Happy Birthday Boys!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!arty:What beautiful coats!
Gina


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for the birthday wishes 
For those who were not here when these guys were born, or if you want to go back see them again when they were little, here is a link to one of the old threads when these guys were little. "Our Timepieces"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all the Timepieces! arty:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

my oh my...he is beautiful! Happy Birthday to all of the Timepieces!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

So beautiful! They grow up so fast.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Giovanni is beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, Heather, time really does fly! Seems like it was just a short time ago they were born. Giovanni is gorgeous!

Happy 1st Birthday!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Giovanni is such a handsome fellow! Love his coloring!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I cannot believe it's a year already. Giovanni, as I've told you before, is such a beautiful boy. I would steal him from you in a minute, but come to think about it, he wouldn't be quite as beautiful if I did. You should see my two ragamuffins right about now.

Happy birthday to the group!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Giovanni sure is beautiful. I went back to see his baby pic and love the changes.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your nice comments on Giovanni, we are very proud of this boy, and I am now looking forward to finishing his championship now that he has turn a year old and I like what I am seeing
Stay tuned


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday to all the Timepieces! I remember this litter very well. Such beautiful puppies!:kiss::kiss:

Gio is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe the Timepieces are a year old. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!
Giovanni is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------

